# Beef



## FullHouse (Jan 28, 2014)

We have a US Rancher we get grass fed beef from. He's thinking he could have a steer ready for us right before our move in Sept. Is it possible to bring in a chest freezer full of vacuumed sealed meat? It'll be in the back of the RV.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

FullHouse said:


> We have a US Rancher we get grass fed beef from. He's thinking he could have a steer ready for us right before our move in Sept. Is it possible to bring in a chest freezer full of vacuumed sealed meat? It'll be in the back of the RV.


I think it might be a challenge. To be legal you might have to comply with some export rules:

FSIS Meat and Poultry Export Certificate of Wholesomeness
The Meat and Poultry Export Certificate is issued by the Field Operation Staff of the Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS), USDA.This document certifies that the meat products included in the shipment are from animals that received both ante mortem and postmortem inspection and were found sound and healthy. In the case of poultry and poultry products, it certifies that the birds were officially inspected and are wholesome and fit for human consumption. This document is issued to the exporter and also includes the general data of the consignee. Other data included in the form are district office, country of destination, folio number, plant number and city, type of facility, total marked net weight, total containers, and products as labeled with their individual market weight, number of packages and plant number. The slaughter date, packing date and lot number are included in the remarks section of the certificate. The name of the species on the product description line is also required (for example, hot dogs, beef, pork, or turkey). There are various sanitary statements required in the remarks section, as well.

From http://gain.fas.usda.gov/Recent GAI...ification_Monterrey ATO_Mexico_12-10-2010.pdf

In practice, people apparently bring small quantities of frozen meat across the border with no problem. Whether your freezer full of a complete animal would be ignored is another matter.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The idea just is not practical, in my opinion. You will need to run your generator to keep the freezer operating. Few, if any RV parks will have sufficient amperage, or even reliable power to keep your freezer going. One glitch in your plan and all you will have is a whole rotting steer. That assumes that it is not confiscated at the border.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

In addition you would probably have to meat, I mean _meet_ Mexican import rules. Moreover, with that quantity they would very likely not accept that it is for personal use. 

A couple years ago, I was present at a border crossing (into a different country) when a guy was trying to convince the customs officials that his several dozen chickens (meat, not live) were for personal use. Maybe they were, but the officials didn’t accept it and he didn’t get to bring them.


----------



## FullHouse (Jan 28, 2014)

maesonna said:


> In addition you would probably have to meat, I mean _meet_ Mexican import rules. Moreover, with that quantity they would very likely not accept that it is for personal use.


that was the husband's assumption as well. We're a large family so a steer a year is about average for us, but convincing a border agent of that is another matter.

I also doubt we'd easily be able to get all the USDA documentation. It's a small ranch that doesn't use any chemicals and a small processor.


*So where in the Playa del Carmen area can I get grass fed hormone and antibiotic free beef? *


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

FullHouse said:


> that was the husband's assumption as well. We're a large family so a steer a year is about average for us, but convincing a border agent of that is another matter. I also doubt we'd easily be able to get all the USDA documentation. It's a small ranch that doesn't use any chemicals and a small processor. So where in the Playa del Carmen area can I get grass fed hormone and antibiotic free beef?


I'm sorry but this is a perfect example of things you cannot get in Mexico, easily or cheap I mean


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Since it is Playa del Carmen maybe time to eat lots of fish and seafood.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

citlali said:


> Since it is Playa del Carmen maybe time to eat lots of fish and seafood.


Sounds good to me! When at the beach, eat what the locals eat.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes the more luggage you leave behind and the sooner you adapt to new ways and the more successful your move or stay will be.


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

FullHouse said:


> that was the husband's assumption as well. We're a large family so a steer a year is about average for us, but convincing a border agent of that is another matter.
> 
> I also doubt we'd easily be able to get all the USDA documentation. It's a small ranch that doesn't use any chemicals and a small processor.
> 
> ...


You could try PDC Smoked Meats and the Weber BBQ store.

All I know is, I love PDC smoked meats. I had a few cards with their location and phone number but, it seems that I tossed them. I do believe they have a fb page and you can find their info on the local playa forum if you would like to call and ask the owners.


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

PDC Smoked Meats # is 984 119 1246. The owners are super fabulous and will do special orders.


----------



## FullHouse (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks everyone! We are excited to add more seafood to our diet, but aren't likely to move completely away from beef. Especially the dairy products and tallow


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Tallow, what do you make your own soap and candles?


----------



## FullHouse (Jan 28, 2014)

chicois8 said:


> Tallow, what do you make your own soap and candles?


actually, yes I do (well soap anyway, haven't tried candles yet). I also cook with it and make a mosturizor. Beef fat from good sources is quite good for you.


----------

